# SDB longevity tips



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

I have just recieved an out of warranty SDB and want to make sure I am doing the right things.

First tip I have learned is to use the Waitrose Essentials water at all times.

Any other tips for cleaning, maintenance or usage to avoid errosion?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Regular cleaning will see you right. Take care of it and it will look after you.

Now go make some coffee 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

As Joey says. Backflush with Puly Caff/Cafiza twice a month, clean after every use. Descale once every 2/3 months. I use Ashbeck due to low calcium content, but not sure on Waitrose Essential calcium content.

Also, look into doing a slayer shot mod on it (it's reversible) down the line. Then you have a flow controlled machine for about 20 quid extra. Other forums have quite extensive posts about the slayer shot mod on the Dual Boiler.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

joey24dirt said:


> Regular cleaning will see you right. Take care of it and it will look after you.
> 
> Now go make some coffee
> 
> ...


 Yes indeed 

I am trying to establish a reliable (but not over the top) cleaning schedule....


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Cooffe said:


> As Joey says. Backflush with Puly Caff/Cafiza twice a month, clean after every use. Descale once every 2/3 months. I use Ashbeck due to low calcium content, but not sure on Waitrose Essential calcium content.
> 
> Also, look into doing a slayer shot mod on it (it's reversible) down the line. Then you have a flow controlled machine for about 20 quid extra. Other forums have quite extensive posts about the slayer shot mod on the Dual Boiler.


 Consensus seems to converge on Waitrose:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48229-water/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=696589&embedComment=696589&embedDo=findComment#comment-696589

What SDB hardness setting do you set with Ashbeck?

Slayer mod: just reading about this - have you done the mod on your machine?

A 50 pager thread on the matter can be found here: https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/breville-dual-boiler-slayer-shots-t54849.html


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Coffee Fan Guy said:


> Consensus seems to converge on Waitrose:
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48229-water/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=696589&embedComment=696589&embedDo=findComment#comment-696589
> 
> ...


 @MWJB knows much more about water than me so I'd advise using his recommendation. I've always used ashbeck with no issues though. I don't personally own a DB but looked heavily into buying one just to do the slayer mod after I read up a lot on it. There's a few good videos online about how to do it. It effectively gives you a profiling machine for £800 new or so with the additional cost of kit for the needle valve.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Cooffe said:


> @MWJB knows much more about water than me so I'd advise using his recommendation. I've always used ashbeck with no issues though. I don't personally own a DB but looked heavily into buying one just to do the slayer mod after I read up a lot on it. There's a few good videos online about how to do it. It effectively gives you a profiling machine for £800 new or so with the additional cost of kit for the needle valve.


 The conversion process look somehow intimidating to me.... I will probably wait to read the story of someone on this forum who has successfully done and follow their lead.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Coffee Fan Guy said:


> The conversion process look somehow intimidating to me.... I will probably wait to read the story of someone on this forum who has successfully done and follow their lead.


 There's a few on Home-Barista (american based) that have done it. Would suggest looking at the thread, i think there's some videos on how to do it too. As far as I was aware it was simply re-routing a pipe and adding a valve.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Cooffe said:


> There's a few on Home-Barista (american based) that have done it. Would suggest looking at the thread, i think there's some videos on how to do it too. As far as I was aware it was simply re-routing a pipe and adding a valve.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I take that at some point in that rather long thread some one fits a real needle valve rather than using the hot water control valve.

A simpler way to go in that direction is to set the infusion pump power to minimum and infusion time to max and then pull the shot manually. I played a little with this but found it screwed up taste profiles. Might work ok if it's a rather plain flavoured bean. I suspect it's more suitable for people who want to make killer rather than good coffee. If pressure is kept within the blue sector on the gauge the machine will probably work well in volume mode - maybe a bit past it. Problems crop up when the OPV opens.

Buy some hardness test strips and test the water you are going to use. I'd suggest setting the machine to 1 or 2 grades harder than they indicate.

Backflush regularly. The machine is designed to use tablets and has a cycle to account for that. I use puly's - bigger ones than Sage supply.  One man in here suggests weekly. I'm a bit lapse on that but once a month at least. I have had to dismantle and clean the 3 way solenoid.

Used machine so descale it. As per their engineers I use Puly's. The descale is controlled by button presses. A short brief one skips to the next cycle. A longer push doesn't and causes the pump to run. The do this in case the brew boiler doesn't drain and needs a bit of water flow to get it running and release air locks. Drain the brew boiler 1st not steam as Sage suggest. It's easier to see it is really fully draining. If it doesn't seem to be draining remove the shower screen. As you have no idea what state the machine is in I'd suggest a brief push without draining after the descale solution has been pumped in. That gives it 40mins of descale. When it comes to flushing cycles let the timer run down by 6 or 7 mins and then drain etc rather than waiting for 20min again. I flush 3 times. 6 or 7mins is enough for the boilers to spend some time at the temperature they are going to reach. The manual does mention skipping to the next cycle as needed.

 If it was me and a used machine I would make the 2nd load of water another batch of descaler and give it another 40min the same way.

The usual first problem with the machine is O rings. It would pay to be able to check for leaks periodically. If the lid fixing screws, 2 torx and the back and 2 phillips at the front are removed the lid can simply be lifted and tilted back as required. I keep mine with the flushing disc etc container. The lid needs to be lifted slightly and then tilted from the front to avoid straining wires to some electronics mounted on the lid. A bonnet prop as per a car is useful. I use a bit of garden cane.









If plugged in as above some parts, pretty obvious ones, solenoids and heaters are still live even when the machine is switched off so unplug if work is needed.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Some one had a serious problem with the shower screen fixing screw. Might be due to over tightening. It sheared off. When the screen is refitted and the screw is tightened it's pretty easy to tell when the dispersal black plastic thing is against the seal. 1/2 to 3/4 of a turn more is plenty once the seal etc is seated home. My machine was a refurb and ridiculously tight as it arrived. Same with the boiler drain screws.

I get my seal out with a portafilter extraction tool  sharp edges but having used it for this many many time now also on the BE I have never damaged a seal. It's a lot easier to get out than the BE. Easiest place to get the tool is off amazon.

I stick a small mirror on the drip tray so I can see what I am doing. No idea how others do it but this started on the BE as a video showed me how to turn the machine upside down. Right pain, tank off, empty hopper.

John

-


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Is there any possibility of getting rid of all the water in the SDB (to store it away for some time during holidays abroad)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Drain the boilers. I don't though. I leave some water in the tank to keep the filter wet and drain and rinse when I come back then run off some water through the machine. The temperatures will sterilise it.

If for a rather long period I would completely empty it all and fit a new filter when I came back. Seldom away for over 2 weeks though and usually less.

John

-


----------

